# Canon XM1 - starkes/körniges Rauschen bei dunkleren Sichtverhältnissen



## Marius Heil (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mir für nen Film, den ich mit einigen anderen Leuten zu drehen plane, einen Krimi, 2 Canon XM1 ausgeliehen. Was mir jedoch auffiel ist, dass die Kamera bei nur leicht schlechten Sichtverhältnissen bereits ins rauschen kommt, es scheint sich ein art grobkörniges, grießelndes Rauschen über das Bild zu legen.
Bei einem Krimi ist das nun denkbar schlecht, da auch einige Szenen vorkommen sollen, die im Halbschatten spielen.
Kann ich das was unternehmen?
Muss ich das Grießeln in der PostProduction entfernen?
Am Sonntag gehen die Dreharbeiten los, das gibt erstmal nen Tumult, schon an die ganzen Drehgenehmigungen zu kommen war was größeres.

Marius


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2007)

Hmm..

Alles auf manuell ? Nicht dass die Kamera automatische Einstellungen durchführt, wie
zB AutoGain oder Autom. Blendenregelung.

Testen mit manuellen Einstellungen wie
Blende ganz auf
Verschlußzeit auf etwa 1/50
Gain bei 0 belassen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (31. Mai 2007)

hi, danke schonmal, hab mal alles auf die Einstellungen gesetzt, die du genannt hast und ein wenig ins dunkle gefilmt.
Hier ist mal ein Screenshot: http://funfury.uttx.net/screen.jpg
Man sieht das rauschen erst, wenn man den Screenshot ein wenig vergrößert.
--
Mhh, es ist blöd zu zeigen, man erkennts nicht wirklich gescheit, ich müsste ein kurze Video hochladen,
wenn das Bild nicht bewegt ist, sieht mans kaum.
--
Die Wand ist dann volle Farbflecken.
Das Bild kam nun auch, trotz Blende offen, usw. viel zu dunkel raus. In Wirklichkeit war es nicht hab so dunkel. Da bin ich mir nun auch cniht sicher, wie ich mal was aufnehmen soll, was wirklich ein wenig dunkler ist.


Marius

PS: Die Halbbildversätze die ich überall drin habe muss ich zwangsweise wohl mit ner Software ausfiltern, oder?


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2007)

Halbbild : Ja, die XM1 ist ne DV-Kamera ohne Progressiv-Potential.

Du darfst von den kleinen Kameras auch nicht zuviel erwarten. Gerade in Wohnungsaufnahmen sollte man wenigstens mit Licht auffüllen.

Achja, hat die XM1 sowas wie ND-Filter ? Raus oder auf 0 stellen.
Belichtungskorrektur ? auf 0 oder Testen mit + Werten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (31. Mai 2007)

Den ND-Filter raus 
Bist du dir 100%ig sicher?
Gerade der macht das Bild erst ein wenig erkennbar.
Wenn ich den rausmach, wird alles um einiges dunkler.


Marius
--------
Hier sind mal 2 Bilder, das eine mit, das andere ohne ND-Filter:
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/771fvqu/bhne02.png
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/bmjsunfj/bhne03.png

Das ist ein normal beleuchtetes Zimmer, dass ich gefilmt habe.
Sogar mit ND Filter ist es viel zu dunkel aufgenommen, dabei
stehen allerdings die Einstellungen bereits auf 1.8; 1/50.
Nur den Gain kann ich nciht hochdrehen, der scheint für das Rauschen zuständig zu sein.


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2007)

- Neutral Density -

Wird genommen, um die Lichtstärke neutral zu schwächen.
Wird in Zahlen (Einheitenlos) genannt oder in Brüchen (Verhältnis Schwächung ).

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Was heisst denn normal beleuchtet ? Deckenlampe an und vielleicht noch eine Tischlampe ?
Das ist in JEDEM Fall zu wenig ! Mir fällt auf Anhieb nur die Panasonic GS400 und die Sony VX2100
ein, die als Königinen der Nacht verschrien sind, die sowas einigermaßen gebacken gekriegt haben.


----------



## Marius Heil (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden hab, schwächt der ND-Filter sogar den Lichteinfall ab. Das Bild, das dunkler aussah, da blinkte im Display ND Off. Ich vermute dann mal, die Kamera meinte nicht, dass der Filter aus ist, sonder vielmehr, dass ich ihn ausmachen sollte.
Eine Szene spielt bei Nacht / später Abend und soll lediglich nur Autoscheinwerfer beleuchtet werden.
Wie groß schätzt du unsere Chance ein, dass wir das gebacken kriegen?
Weil gerade Außenaufnahmen gestalten sich schwierig zu beleuchten, wir nehmen für die Kamera bereits ein UPS mit, aber Scheinwerfer kann ich da bei Gott nicht dranhängen.

Zu der Beleuchtung des Bildes, das einzige Licht das eingefallen war, war das Tageslicht durch das Fenster.
Keine Studiobeleuchtung, das stimmt, war nur zur Demonstration gedacht, für das menschliche Auge wars jedoch relativ hell.


Marius


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2007)

Spiele noch ein bisschen mit der Kamera rum und finde raus, ob sie überhaupt komplett manuell einstellbar ist. Bei den meisten semiprofessionellen Kameras schalten sich einfach so irgendwelche Automatiken wieder ein oder mehrere manuelle Einstellungen lassen sich nicht gemeinsam nutzen.

Und ganz ehrlich gibt es keine rauschfreien Semi-Kamera-Aufnahmen, die in Sachen Helligkeit mit dem Auge mithalten können. Erst recht nicht bei der Dynamik.

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (1. Juni 2007)

Moin,

mein Tipp: Alles gut/vernünftig ausleuchten und das Material in der Post bearbeiten.
Wenn Dir AFX zur Verfügung steht, dann auch damit onlinen.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2007)

Kleine Geschichte am Rande:
Kubrick hat sich für *Barry Lyndon* ein Linsensystem bauen lassen, damit er
OHNE extra Beleuchtung auch bei Kerzenschein verwertbares Material bekommt. Faszinierend.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Lyndon

mfg chmee


----------

